# 88177



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Hallo!! Ich werde seit Tagen von einer 88177 Nummer per SMS belästigt.
Sie fordert mich auf ihr zu antworten gegen 1,98€ Gebühr.
Frage 1: Muss ich die eingehenden SMS bezahlen ??
Frage 2 : Wie kann ich mich gegen  diese SMS  wehren ??
Frage 3 : Soll ich eine Anzeige machen ?
Bitte antwortet mir
Worky


----------

